# ULTIMATE HAMACHI FEAR SERVER (DEDICATED 24/7 -5 Servers-100MBConnection)



## SubDude199 (Mar 11, 2007)

Since I love this game so much and play it with about 10 of my friend over hamachi, I am willing to put up a dedicated FEAR server (running 1.08 patch) 24/7.. and create 5 diffent hamachi networks for everyone to join. Since the host will be on every hamachi server, everyone in any of them will be able to join the game and play together (see bottom of picture to understand). This has been tested and it works. This computer is connected to a 100megabit connection down and 5meg up internet. 

Networks are: (if the first one is full, use the second, if that full use 4rd and so on. if the fourth gets full then I will open more) 

((YOU ONLY NEED TO JOIN ONE NETWORK!!!!!!!!!) 

Network Name:Fear 1 
Network Password:fear 

Network Name:Fear 2 
Network Password:fear 

Network Name:Fear 3 
Network Password:fear 

Network Name:Fear 4 
Network Password:fear 

Network Name:XXXXX(personal) 
Network Password:XXX (This server will also be online and it has about 10 fear players who play almost every night in it, this is my personal server)


----------



## ADE (Mar 11, 2007)

cool. thanks.


----------



## SubDude199 (Mar 11, 2007)

yea.. I love this game and im gettin sick of killing the same ppl. lol.. we all want more.. My hope is that with 4 full networks there will be people playing most of the time.. and since its up 24/7 it works out well for all of us.. there will be ATLEAST 10 people in there tonight at about 9pm - midnight


----------



## mazvydux (Dec 28, 2009)

hello I hope that the servers are still  running because i would like to join but all the server are full could you please help me ?


----------



## Stoic Sentinel (Dec 28, 2009)

Whoa, epic bump, please don't bump old threads. Well, it's been a long time. It's either gotten around to a lot of people and filled it up or they've taken it offline.


----------

